# Edible plants around ponds?



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

We have a 1-2 acre pond surrounded by woods so limited sunlight. We are repairing damage to the levee currently so while the water level is low I am going to plant a few bald cypress trees. I was wondering if there were any wetland edible plants that I should consider planting? I do not want anything exotic that will overtake the pond though. Do any of you have any edible wetland plants? Any recommendations? Words of caution?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Not so much edible, but important nonetheless. Plant some 'blue flag'. Hopefully you can find some wild. 
http://www.hickerphoto.com/blue-flag-iris-picture-5686-pictures.htm
Cattails are nice - and edible, but you may have to keep them at bay.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I don't know how to get it going but wild arrowroot is edible. So is Cattail.


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

There was a great article at 
http://www.pfaf.org/leaflets/edibpond.php
But as you can see the link is broken.

If you spend a little time at the root of the link (www.pfaf.org), I am betting that you can find the article.

If you can't, my suggestion is to hit up the database.
I am thinking cattails, but there are many other water plants that are good eating. you could do anything from Cranberries to water chestnuts depending on your area.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I planted some wild rice in an area of my pond where the water is about 2' deep when it is full. As the water goes down around August, I am able to go out there and hand colloct the rice. What is left over is good wildlife habitat and helps clean up the water, also keeps the water cooler in the summer. It reseeds itself....James


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

watercress


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> I planted some wild rice in an area of my pond where the water is about 2' deep when it is full. As the water goes down around August, I am able to go out there and hand colloct the rice. What is left over is good wildlife habitat and helps clean up the water, also keeps the water cooler in the summer. It reseeds itself....James


I thought rice needed moving water? Does your pond have an outlet? How much rice are you able to harvest and approximately how many sq feet do you plant?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wild rice does just fine in static water. It's in lots of lakes with no flow.

I think it produces about 1,000/acre when at high density.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Wild rice does just fine in static water. It's in lots of lakes with no flow.
> 
> I think it produces about 1,000/acre when at high density.


Cool, I would like to try it in my pond. Does anyone know offhand anyone who would have some unprocessed rice for sale, preferably in Minnesota?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.mnwildrice.com/riceinfo.htm

http://www.oregonwildrice.com/wildrice/history.cfm


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> http://www.mnwildrice.com/riceinfo.htm
> 
> http://www.oregonwildrice.com/wildrice/history.cfm


Thanks for the link, but This is all processed rice. I'm pretty sure it would be infertile.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

You could try picking up a small bag of wild rice (not the mix, with white and brown rice) at the grocery store and see if it will germinate. I'd plant it out in the spring or it might be eaten by then. 

Wild rice is actually a type of grass, it is not technically rice.


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

Please don't plant cattails. They are a horrible weed and very difficult to remove from your pond once established. If you are just dying for cattail tuber, go to somebody else's pond and help yourself. I've got a 1acre pond that I'm trying to reclaim and would love to hear more ideas for non-invasive edible plants.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

lisa's garden said:


> You could try picking up a small bag of wild rice (not the mix, with white and brown rice) at the grocery store and see if it will germinate. I'd plant it out in the spring or it might be eaten by then.
> 
> Wild rice is actually a type of grass, it is not technically rice.


It is parched in the preparation process This kills the seed.


----------



## makete (Aug 4, 2010)

Mint.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Watercress - good source of vitamin C


----------

